# UK government to ban 7-keto DHEA



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

In one of the most blindingly stupid decisions I've ever seen, it looks like 7-keto and 7-hydroxy DHEA are set to be banned by the UK government in the new year.



> The ACMD has carefully considered the potential physical and social harms of 7-hydroxy DHEA and 7-keto DHEA and advises that these are commensurate with other Class C drugs. The ACMD therefore advises that they are controlled under the Misuse of Drugs Act 1971 in Class C and as Schedule 4 (IV) substances under the Misuse of Drugs Regulations 2001, so as not to preclude legitimate use on prescription.


http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/publications/agencies-public-bodies/acmd1/acmdsteroidsadvice?view=Binary



> The Home Office has also signalled today that it will add two anabolic steroids to the misuse of drugs act 1971, following advice from the ACMD after its consideration of the world anti doping agency prohibited list 2011 (and the provisional 2012 list). The council has said that the harms of 7-hydroxydehydroepiandrosterone (7-hydroxyDHEA) and 7-keto-dehydroepiandrosterone (7-keto DHEA) are similar to other class C anabolic steroids, and therefore should also be banned. The two steroids are expected to be added to the 1971 act in the new year.


http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/media-centre/press-releases/Fight-against-legal-highs

If you think this is an unnecessary act, that these naturally-occurring compounds are beneficial and present no danger to the individual or society I urge you to contact the ACMD or the home office to let them know and urge them to rethink their position.

[email protected]


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Cant say im suprised with the olympics coming up, I expect there will be more...


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Random181 said:


> Cant say im suprised with the olympics coming up, I expect there will be more...


They're just copy/pasting the WADA restrictions into UK law, it's ridiculous.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

It says clearly in your quoted text that they have carefully considered it and the harm they can cause so whats the problem?


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

lazy said:


> It says clearly in your quoted text that they have carefully considered it and the harm they can cause so whats the problem?


Because they aren't harmful. They make the immune system more healthy, they can aid weight loss, and they improve cholesterol levels.

They also describe them as anabolic steroids, but they aren't anabolic steroids.


----------



## dugger (Dec 14, 2008)

In this country we have some laws that are just to keep the public happy and make small things slightly naughty so we get a kick out of them. The cannabis legislation is a good example... as a class B drug it made cannabis naughty enough to satisfy the rebellious natures of teenagers without them having to do Heroin etc...as soon as they downgraded it EVERY kid was on it, thought it was legal and Heroin use etc went through the roof as cannabis wasn't naughty enough any more.

Just thank God that they class steroids as C, so unless you're supplying you won't get in trouble. You could live in Australia where they hang, draw and quarter you for even looking at Dbol!


----------



## dugger (Dec 14, 2008)

henryv said:


> Because they aren't harmful. They make the immune system more healthy, they can aid weight loss, and they improve cholesterol levels.
> 
> They also describe them as anabolic steroids, but they aren't anabolic steroids.


Your argument doesn't stand up - what the government are saying is they are a medicine. Drugs that, affect immune system and aid weight loss are o0n the whole prescription only - ie class C. It's something most AAS users have to face up to -am I qualified to put powerful drugs into my body? I say it's my choice but if they didn't regulate these things people would assume there were no dangers. UNless you're selling them - you have nothing to worry about.. except maybe the price might go up.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

dugger said:


> Your argument doesn't stand up - what the government are saying is they are a medicine. Drugs that, affect immune system and aid weight loss are o0n the whole prescription only - ie class C. It's something most AAS users have to face up to -am I qualified to put powerful drugs into my body? I say it's my choice but if they didn't regulate these things people would assume there were no dangers. UNless you're selling them - you have nothing to worry about.. except maybe the price might go up.


There's a difference between prescription-only drugs and class C drugs (though there is crossover in the two groups).

Prescription-only medicines are regulated under the Medicines Act 1968.

Their argument is that 7-keto/OH DHEA should be regulated under the Misuse of Drugs Act 1971, as "the harms are similar to other class C anabolic steroids".

This is simply untrue.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Who cares? i don't.

Lots of things i partake in are illegal doesn't stop me!


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Zangief said:


> Who cares?


Me. All the retailers who sell it. Most of the people who use it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

This will really only effect fat burning supplements as 7-keto is common in many......I really don't see many will notice to be honest although I do share HenryV point as to why they are doing this....


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

People should be free to do whatever they want so long as it doesn't effect someone else.

Someone mentioned Australia above - all the Australian guys I met whilst in Thailand were hammering gear in Thailand because it was over the counter....and easy to get, whereas very expensive in their home country.

Squeeze a balloon on one end and the other bits peak through your fingers. Where's there's a demand, there *will* be a supply....your only choice is whether that's a legal, safe supply or an illegal one with obviously more risks.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> This will really only effect fat burning supplements as 7-keto is common in many......I really don't see many will notice to be honest although I do share HenryV point as to why they are doing this....





Random181 said:


> Cant say im suprised with the olympics coming up, I expect there will be more...


^ This will be why, but it doesn't make it right. WADA rules are for competing athletes, we shouldn't have them forced on the general public.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I was going to suggest a sale but as is often the case with things being banned they might sell like hotcakes lol.

Thanks for posting current info henryv. Shame about Prototype, despite me never using it I like the innovation and 'reliable' 7 spray vs the questionable one that was on the American market.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i find it rather sad that as a sporting event is coming up we should feel the need to use this as an excuse to hurt peoples choice and in some cases lifestyle by banning alternatives to mainstream (corporate controlled) health care. if it aint researched (justifying the ridiculous price) and trialled then lobbied it aint good for you. ****in USA influence where did all the philanthropists go?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Dam, this sucks!

I was hoping to run a 7keto product in this year at some point.


----------

